# good online stores??



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

does anyone know of any reputable online stores within the US...i found one thepetplace.com but they seem conciderably cheaper then any of the others which sometimes mean the fish quality isnt that great :-?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

it is a good place. also the is *drfostersmith . com..... liveaquaria.com........ Live fish direct.com*


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the info mollies


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

your welcom did they help.?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Just to add on to the already great list....
Pet Solutions
#1 Big Als Aquarium Supplies. Bargain Prices On Fish Supplies: Fish Tanks, Stands, Decorations, Accessories
Kens Fish Home of Quality Fish Food, And Supplies At Excellent Prices.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

they helped a lot! i wanted to make sure i got the color choice i wanted so i decided to stop being lazy and just go to the lfs lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what color did u get


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Molliesfan............i can speak from living close to the store and visiting frequently..."That Pet Place/That Fish Place", is a good retail store and their help is all local college kids taking a marine biology course...They sell top notch stuff and their fish room is unbelievable!....Prices are very reasonable.......As far as their online practices, its hard for me to judge, since i go to the store (size of a small Walmart), but i wouldnt see why it would differ much.......


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

where r u from fisin pole?? small walmart? is there such a thing?!?

christinaross: i was looking into getting a bristlenose pleco and wanted to make sure i got one with spots lol


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

From PA.......near Lancaster.....Around here, we have some of the smaller Walmarts (without the food center)....Honestly, That Fish Place is that large....Their fish room is bigger than most pet stores, awesome selection!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have ordered a few fish from That Pet Place. Must be awesome to have a store like that near by! I would probably have 20 tanks, instead of nine, with their selection.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

so its not just a walk-in store then?? they have online too???


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Yep! Here it is...Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies and Pond Supplies by That Fish Place - That Pet Place

When I ordered my fish, I called to make sure they where in stock. Very friendly courteous service.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

thank you i will check them out!!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I love that pet place/that fish place...amazing amazing selection and worth the hour drive it takes for me to get there! Never ordered online cuz I live close, but definitely reliable.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i dont know of any REALLY good lfs in my area (im in florida) the one i use now seems good but im always a little skeptical of any petstore. but they are nice enough and always deal with my 101 questions everytime i go in there


----------

